# Ariat Terrain H2O - What do you think?



## piebaldsparkle (22 October 2006)

O.K. really, really fed up as replaced my Mountain Horse Protective Rider Boots (which only had 4 months before getting wet feet due to a big hole in the side) with some Ariat Terrain H2O boots today (as friend recommended them).  Got home put them on and went up yard, walked round field with dog 1st, and within 15min had wet feet ArHHHHHHH hadn't even had chance to get nags in.  So is it toooo much to ask to a) Expect £80 Mountain Horse boots to last more than 4 months.  b) Expect £80 Ariat boots to be waterproof when they have big labels attached to them stating that they are waterproof.  Will obviously be taking them back, but am fed up paying a small fortune for boots that don't last or keep my feet dry.  Has anyone else had the same problem?  Any suggestions for alternative boots, other than wellies?  Sorry about rant, but very annoyied as its such a waste of time (which I don't have) having to take boots back.


----------



## Blackhawk (22 October 2006)

I've got MH Ice Riders which are fab.

I did find a flaw in them though, which is that when I was hanging upside down from my horse with the stirrup leather wrapped round my leg over the areana fence from my gelding, the zip popped.

Just as well really


----------



## debbielinder (22 October 2006)

i have sportive high rider ones as they are the only long leather boots that i can get to fit and these are the third pair i have had in 3 years my last two pairs the zips went and the stitching came away so got cold wet feet my auntie got the rimfrost ones and the same things happened to herand 2 off her friends that have them so must be a mountain horse boot thing they are not made to last


----------



## piebaldsparkle (22 October 2006)

Think these companies are taking us for a ride.


----------



## JessPickle (22 October 2006)

Mountain horse will replace them for you normally my friend phoned them up on her boots they were very helpful send her a new pair.  Would be worth a go


----------



## frannieuk (22 October 2006)

My ariat terrains (not H20) are waterproof! I love em, and have had them for 2 years, still almost as good as new even after putting them through the washing machine!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (22 October 2006)

Would have given that a try, but like a complete idiot I didn't keep the receipt. DoHHHHHH.  Will be taking the Ariats back though (complete with receipt!!!!!).


----------



## mrdarcy (22 October 2006)

I've been wearing the H20s for the last six months and mine are fab.  Never had wet feet yet.  Always wore Mountain Horse before but the Ariats are far more comfortable and have lasted a lot longer.  Your feet shouldn't be getting wet unless you go through water that is higher than the laces - you're never going to stop water going through lace holes.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (22 October 2006)

Yep so are my mates Ariat Terrain H2O's she gleefully told me how warm and cosy her dry feet were as I trudged round the field with her and the dogs, with my feet rapidly getting wet and cold!!!!!!!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (22 October 2006)

No just walking in wet grass in the rain!!!  My mates feet were lovely and dry in her Ariats - Which just made me even more bitter!!!!!!!


----------



## mrdarcy (22 October 2006)

Sounds like there's something wrong with your pair.  I think they specially treat them to make them waterproof - maybe yours got left out?

I swear by mine and recommend them to everyone.  Definitely take them back but maybe try another pair (from a different batch)


----------

